
150k SMB Website Teardown Part Two: Website Builders, Speed and Google Rank - gurgeous
https://freshchalk.com/blog/150k-small-business-website-teardown-part-two
======
gurgeous
Part one was quite popular on HN. This chapter focuses on website builders
that are used heavily by small businesses - Squarespace, Wix, Weebly, GoDaddy,
etc. How fast are they? Which websites tend to rank well on Google? Also found
a great Google bug. I'll be checking this thread to answer questions,
naturally.

------
patricko
Nice report, thanks!

Did you develop any options about what made the difference in site speed
between the platforms? Page size, better asset packing, cdn choices, or
something else?

~~~
gurgeous
Mostly it comes down to the number of requests and the amount of soul sucking
tracking/javascript that runs before the page renders fully. Wix is a
particularly bad actor here.

